# Best HM2 style pedal?



## broj15 (Nov 5, 2017)

So while I'm in between bands I'm in the process of upgrading the rig. I've decided that instead of going the "OD as a boost into a slightly distorted high gain amp" route like I've always done, I want to try using a nice distortion pedal into the clean channel of an amp with a ton of clean headroom. I'm currently on the lookout for either a peavey Windsor or valveking (have friends in bands who use both and they work very well for what I'm trying to achieve, plus they can be found for cheap). 
I've also noticed alot of bands I've been digging lately are using an HM2 or some variant on the design for thier tone which leads to my question: which one is the "best" for the money? 

Do the clones made by dunwich or lone wolf audio, etc. have any added features that justify the increased price? Would I just be better off trying to find a deal on an original boss model for those classic entombed tones? Has anyone tried "the swede" from BYOC and if so how close does it sound to the original? 

My last, and maybe best, option might be to have my friend build me a version of it (ideally an HM2 circuit but with a 3 or 4 band EQ) if he can source the right parts. He made my old band mate a killer "multi fx" unit he calls the "Nasty Nate" for $80 (essentially a ts9, Marshall guv'nor, and compressor all in one enclosure that runs on one 18v adapter). 

So what's everyone's thoughts and experiences with the HM2 or its variants?


----------



## narad (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd go with the throne torcher or wurm. I mean, there is added eq features that are useful, but the classic sounds you're after were made with the Boss, so there's also not a huge amount of incentive to not just get the HM-2. I just like new things.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 5, 2017)

It just depends on what you want. HM2 is dope for a reason, but also real noisy. The Throne Torcher has all the HM2 original sound, but has much less noise and a modern LED clipping stage(foot switchable) that is the shit. 
The Behringer HM300 is like $20 and sounds nearly identical to the HM2. 
The BYOC I played was close but not quite right. Never tried a LHW. 
My MIT and MIJ HM2s are gone now. I use the Throne Torcher every practice and show; and the HM300 for home jamming.


----------



## pullingstraws (Nov 5, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the "Swedish sound" come from the pedal going into a slightly dirty/crunchy amp? 

I'm not sure if that's what you're going for. Just thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've had just about every booteek hm2 under the sun and the best have been made by dunwich. I don't support LWA as the owner is a knob and the quality of the pedals isn't great. 
Throne torcher is one of the few I haven't personally owned but abominable makes excellent stuff.
The dunwich tyrant (nails sig) and the dunwich left hand models are by a mile the best ones I've had. There's a tyrant on reverb for a good price right now that's tempting me, it'd be my 3rd one


----------



## eggy in a bready (Nov 5, 2017)

The correct answer is the Earthbound Audio Throat Locust


----------



## bhakan (Nov 5, 2017)

kevdes93 said:


> I've had just about every booteek hm2 under the sun and the best have been made by dunwich. I don't support LWA as the owner is a knob and the quality of the pedals isn't great.
> Throne torcher is one of the few I haven't personally owned but abominable makes excellent stuff.
> The dunwich tyrant (nails sig) and the dunwich left hand models are by a mile the best ones I've had. There's a tyrant on reverb for a good price right now that's tempting me, it'd be my 3rd one


Why would you recommend buying something like a Tyrant over the original? Most have some additional features, but the Tyrant looks like a straight clone. Does it have something "extra" in the tone?

Also this one looks real cool as well. If I end up replacing my MIT one with a new clone, it might be the winner.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 5, 2017)

Im just super into Nails and it has this extra filthy grindy quality to it while the regular dunwich hm2 is a little more modern/hifi sounding. The tyrant also has an internal frequency control that the other doesnt.
Cant go wrong with either really


----------



## Shask (Nov 5, 2017)

I have always wanted to try the BYOC Swede also. I might still one day, but I got a HM300 recently, and it basically sounds like what I expected it to sound like. I am still experimenting with how I like to use it. Pretty interesting pedal for only $25.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 5, 2017)

pullingstraws said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the "Swedish sound" come from the pedal going into a slightly dirty/crunchy amp?
> 
> I'm not sure if that's what you're going for. Just thought I'd bring it up.


^ This.
If you want the SDM tone, you want more grit than clean. I love that tone and have never thought a pedal in front of clean sounded quite aggressive enough. Also, there’s been improvements since the HM2, so I wouldn’t get too hung up on what was historically used. Nasum’s Human 2.0 has killer HM2-esque tone and it’s an SD1 in front of a Dual Rec.
I’ve had an HM2 and have a Throne Torcher. I prefer the TT because you can get the chainsaw tone from the pedal and drop the gain completely, then use your amp’s distortion instead. Same effect but can be more aggressive without losing clarity.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 5, 2017)

A bit of shameless promotion, but...

http://unknownpedalaustralia.bigcartel.com/

Check out the Decompose pedal.


----------



## narad (Nov 5, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> A bit of shameless promotion, but...
> 
> http://unknownpedalaustralia.bigcartel.com/
> 
> Check out the Decompose pedal.



I like the recent facelift on those pedals but none of the youtube content is working.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 6, 2017)

After reading through y'all's suggestions the EBA throat locust seems like safe bet for the price. The knob that lets you sweep through the mid frequency is what puts it over all the rest for me.


----------



## 0rimus (Nov 6, 2017)

Anarchy Audio JHM-2, basically a Klon style clean boost with the High and Low color knobs of an HM-2 you can add to whatever.

I hit him up awhile ago asking if he'd do another run and he said he could if there was enough interest


----------



## Zender (Nov 6, 2017)

kevdes93 said:


> There's a tyrant on reverb for a good price right now that's tempting me, it'd be my 3rd one



You mean the one in France for 260 euro's ?! Seems a very steep price to me. I made the seller a few offers but he's not selling for a dime below that asking price  Seems a very harsh price for something that is a $195 pedal (at least, that was the retail price right?) that's essetialy a modified Dunwich Modded HM-2.

I eventually got an original MIJ HM-2 myself, and a tube preamp, rather then getting that reverb Dunwich.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 6, 2017)

0rimus said:


> Anarchy Audio JHM-2, basically a Klon style clean boost with the High and Low color knobs of an HM-2 you can add to whatever.
> 
> I hit him up awhile ago asking if he'd do another run and he said he could if there was enough interest


checked out some videos of that pedal and that's way more of a boost than a legit hm-2 style pedal, it just doesn't have the chainsaw/grindy tone.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 6, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> A bit of shameless promotion, but...
> 
> http://unknownpedalaustralia.bigcartel.com/
> 
> Check out the Decompose pedal.



I own this pedal and it's pretty good. If you crank the settings it's got a nasal HM-2 tone but as a boost and overall gain pedal = perfecto.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 6, 2017)

Zender said:


> You mean the one in France for 260 euro's ?! Seems a very steep price to me. I made the seller a few offers but he's not selling for a dime below that asking price  Seems a very harsh price for something that is a $195 pedal (at least, that was the retail price right?) that's essetialy a modified Dunwich Modded HM-2.
> 
> I eventually got an original MIJ HM-2 myself, and a tube preamp, rather then getting that reverb Dunwich.



Nah there were 2 based in the US recently, one was 200 the other was a little more. They might be sold by now


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 6, 2017)

The BYOC Swede sounds pretty rad (there's a comparison video on youtube). Definitely worth looking into if you're handing with a soldering iron. 

I'm thinking of getting my own and putting it in a larger enclosure, hardwiring the pot values to either just a cable (pot on 10) or measure the pot value slightly turned down and put the corresponding resistor in. Have only the volume knob on the front of the pedal, and put some cheezy chainsaw related art on it, like Leatherface, or something.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Nov 6, 2017)

kevdes93 said:


> I've had just about every booteek hm2 under the sun and the best have been made by dunwich. I don't support LWA as the owner is a knob and the quality of the pedals isn't great.
> Throne torcher is one of the few I haven't personally owned but abominable makes excellent stuff.
> The dunwich tyrant (nails sig) and the dunwich left hand models are by a mile the best ones I've had. There's a tyrant on reverb for a good price right now that's tempting me, it'd be my 3rd one


Crap, I ordered a Left Hand Wrath about a week ago, he said id have it before X-Mas hopefully i don't get screwed over.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 6, 2017)

HeadofaHessian said:


> Crap, I ordered a Left Hand Wrath about a week ago, he said id have it before X-Mas hopefully i don't get screwed over.


I dont want to worry you but a good friend of mine waited about 9 months for his LHW and when it showed up it was nonfunctional. His wait times are absolutely absurd and regularly reach the 6-8 month mark, sometimes longer. Id be shocked if you got your order by xmas my dude.


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 6, 2017)

narad said:


> I'd go with the throne torcher or wurm. I mean, there is added eq features that are useful, but the classic sounds you're after were made with the Boss, so there's also not a huge amount of incentive to not just get the HM-2. I just like new things.



I came to post these two pedals.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 8, 2017)

Do not buy lone wolf stuff.... seriously do not. They sound okay but are built like shit. Joe is an arrogant prick and quality control is garbage. Cancel your order if you can. Buy used if you must know what mediochracy sounds like. Throne torcher wins hands down.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 9, 2017)

I would also suggest that no one give Lone Wolf any money. The guy is insane... I have the Left hand wrath and have now replaced it with a Wren and Cuff hangman 2D which I am enjoying quite a bit. Also have a Dunwich version being built that I am looking forward to using. I will not have a Lone Wolf product on my pedalboard.

The Wren and Cuff although not having as many controls, sounds better. I am using it through a blend pedal so I blend it with the unaffected signal.


----------



## rahnvu (Nov 9, 2017)

He posted a picture on instagram calling the original hm-2 a doorweight. Way to pay honor to the product he has taken his design from. I really wanted one a while ago, but after observing the guy I really don't want to enable his arrogance.


----------



## Aso (Nov 9, 2017)

I have a Tyrant from the first run, two Throne Torchers, and a LHW. Both the Tyrant and TT are much better than the LHW and better built, I feel. I want to get a Wurm also but hard to justify having so many of the same type of pedal.


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 9, 2017)

All this hm2 talk made me bust out the behringer hm300 again, this time I ran it into my Marshall valvestate head. On the od1 channel with the gain a bit below half (so not that distorted, just a bit crunchy), it's like instant-Entombed, holy shit. 

I couldn't get it to sound good on top of a slightly distorted channel using my axe fx, it only sounded good on clean. I guess the key to that sound is a cheap solidstate amp 

I think I might try to build the BYOC version soon. So many modded versions out that look cool though.


----------



## KailM (Nov 9, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> All this hm2 talk made me bust out the behringer hm300 again, this time I ran it into my Marshall valvestate head. On the od1 channel with the gain a bit below half (so not that distorted, just a bit crunchy), it's like instant-Entombed, holy shit.
> 
> I couldn't get it to sound good on top of a slightly distorted channel using my axe fx, it only sounded good on clean. I guess the key to that sound is a cheap solidstate amp
> 
> I think I might try to build the BYOC version soon. So many modded versions out that look cool though.



I kinda want to get a Valvestate for the very same reason-- as my dedicated HM-2 amp. It works with my 6505 but ultimately I'm always battling too much gain/feedback and once I dial it in, breathing on the dials practically dials it back out again-- such a finicky pedal. I think a Valvestate dialed for just a little dirt and then hit with the HM would be awesome.


----------



## rahnvu (Nov 10, 2017)

It sounded the tits on my valvestate combo, which i sold. Like a dumbdumb. 
It also sounds quite good through my Peavey studio pro 112, but with tube amps it's hard to get just right. Throne torcher or throat locust are the two i'm thinking about.


----------



## Matsunaga3 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Wren and Cuff Hangman is great. I’ve had a Japan hm2 and the w&c does the same thing with way less noise. You also don’t ever have to worry about build quality with them.


----------



## Nito138 (Nov 12, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Walrus Red? There's a ton on reverb now.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 12, 2017)

Oops, I ordered a Throne Torcher in hot pink and yellow


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 12, 2017)

Blasphemer said:


> Oops, I ordered a Throne Torcher in hot pink and yellow


hmm might be time for me to get a throne torcher then


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 13, 2017)

I’ll update when it arrives. It just shipped today.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Nov 14, 2017)

i just got a throne torcher, it sounds fantastic and the build quality is top notch!


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 15, 2017)

Got my Throne Torcher in today! This thing is AWESOME. Nails the classic HM-2 sound, but has a way more controllable EQ section (for anyone curious, the low controls ~110hz, the mid ~1.2K, and the high ~1K). I also REALLY like the LED clipping option. It has an overall volume boost, but alleviates some of the scooped mids that the original had while still retaining that chainsaw-snarl.

Also, just look at it.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 15, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> All this hm2 talk made me bust out the behringer hm300 again, this time I ran it into my Marshall valvestate head. On the od1 channel with the gain a bit below half (so not that distorted, just a bit crunchy), it's like instant-Entombed, holy shit.
> 
> I couldn't get it to sound good on top of a slightly distorted channel using my axe fx, it only sounded good on clean. I guess the key to that sound is a cheap solidstate amp
> 
> I think I might try to build the BYOC version soon. So many modded versions out that look cool though.


I just ordered that pedal because of all this talk.


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 15, 2017)

That LED clipping option sounds interesting.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 15, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> That LED clipping option sounds interesting.


Best thing to happen with an HM2 circuit since Entombed!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2017)

Blasphemer said:


> Also, just look at it.



Honestly those colors look like something I threw up once after a REALLY bad night of drinking 

Awesome pedals though, and love the diode clipping it has on it, smooths things out a bit. Regret selling the one I had and will probably pick up another one.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 15, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Honestly those colors look like something I threw up once after a REALLY bad night of drinking
> 
> Awesome pedals though, and love the diode clipping it has on it, smooths things out a bit. Regret selling the one I had and will probably pick up another one.


Well I sincerely thank you for that regrettable decision


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2017)

DudeManBrother said:


> Well I sincerely thank you for that regrettable decision



I'm assuming you mean selling you the pedal and not the night of drinking 

Honestly I should get my shit together and build one and experiment with the clipping and figure it out. Have a cold that has been dragging on for two weeks so haven't broken out the soldering iron... got a half-finished TC Integrated Pre here I need to finish up.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 15, 2017)

technomancer said:


> I'm assuming you mean selling you the pedal and not the night of drinking
> 
> Honestly I should get my shit together and build one and experiment with the clipping and figure it out. Have a cold that has been dragging on for two weeks so haven't broken out the soldering iron... got a half-finished TC Integrated Pre here I need to finish up.


Well if you ever want me to pop it open and take detailed pics of the circuit for you just PM me and I’d be happy to


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2017)

DudeManBrother said:


> Well if you ever want me to pop it open and take detailed pics of the circuit for you just PM me and I’d be happy to



Awesome, thanks! Might have you do that once I finish this other build.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 15, 2017)

I made a quick demo of the silicon VS LED clipping styles. First is no pedal, second is traditional HM-2 style, and third is with the LED clipping. Amp is Lepou hybrit into a marshall IR

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q3z6q5i4x8z50gh/TTtest1.mp3?dl=0


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 16, 2017)

Blasphemer said:


> I made a quick demo of the silicon VS LED clipping styles. First is no pedal, second is traditional HM-2 style, and third is with the LED clipping. Amp is Lepou hybrit into a marshall IR
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q3z6q5i4x8z50gh/TTtest1.mp3?dl=0



Wow, that's a bigger difference than I expected. 

Maybe when I get around to building a swede I need to add an LED clipping option.


----------



## cmtd (Nov 16, 2017)

Gas could not be stopped by all this HM2 talk. Had to get the Don't Shred on Me a partner. This thing rips. Improves on the HM2's tone by beefing it up while still retaining that unmistakable chainsaw sound.


----------

